# Best supported arm SoC board



## snomnom (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi!

I'm very interested in running FreeBSD 10 on one of the popular ARM boards. I checked a few ow them and was wondering which of them might have the least problems (I know -CURRENT is unstable and ARM also is Tier-2). These boards sounds very interesting and I was hoping to hear some feedback for these boards.

Cubieboard
Beagleboard

Thanks
Mike


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2013)

Have a look on the Wiki, there are a few boards mentioned there.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------



## snomnom (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks! I'll go with the Beagleboard.


----------

